# Hairless Manx



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought I would share some pics of my gorgeous little boy...nigel...
Both parents are carriers for hairless and manx. Out of the 8 pups that were born, only 1 was a manx, the rest with tails...
On the 2nd week I started seeing the beginnings of hair start to recede around the nose and eyes of nigel, I honestly thought they 
just didn't grow hair, but Anubis informed me that they start shedding at around 2 weeks...right on track...
I was excited just to get a manx...but a hairless manx ... unbelievable....and yes he's a keeper....

1 week old









2 weeks old









nearly 3 weeks old


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Nigel is a bespoke mouse.It pains me to say that he is really very cute


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Are all hairless mice born with hair then lose it as shown in those pics?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Awwwwwwwee!!!!!!!!!!!! He's so cute! Can't wait to see him once ALL the hair is gone!

Oneweek.... true hairless (hr/hr) will grow a normal coat and then shed it out completely. Technically they're born hairless (as all mice are). Some other "hairless-like" varieties will never grow a normal coat...but true hairless always does.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

nawwwwww :love1 :love1 :love1 :love1


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Very strange - but strangely cute too !


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

i had a look at nigel today and couldn't stop laughing...he looks like he has fluffy pants :lol: :lol: :lol: 
he is now bald from the tip of the nose to the midsection....so god damn cute and funny at the same time lol


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww! That is honestly probably the cutest mouse I've ever seen.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

That is so strange I never knew that hairless actually grow hair then lose it. Wonder why that is. So hairless-like is with light but very thin hair. Not really knowledgable about genetics but slowly I am starting to understand more since some posts are very detailed and informative. My knowledge is from trial and error, if I like the results I continue if not I stop. I never understand exactly why I get the results I get meaning the genetic formula but I am very much willing to learn the lingo here which Im sure I will in time.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Bless him he's lovely.x


----------

